# Showing English bulldogs



## BringMeHome (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am looking for advice on how to start participating in junior showmanship. My dad has already set up training sessions for me when i come home from boarding school. I've started reading a really good book, it's been really helpful. Right now i am just trying to build up my handling skill with my 6 yr old english bulldog Mabel. She is super smart but would definately not ever be able to show because she gets super excited super easily and is dog agrressive. We might get another bulldog this summer, so i will be able to start from scratch. It would be great if you could give me some advice, because this is something i really want to do. Thanks!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

And what a breed to start with, lol. Bulldogs (that is their name, no English officially) are hard to show. But fun to show. I know it isn't good to give this out, but where exactly do you live? I may be able to point you in the direction of a good bulldog breeder who can help you out. 

Bulldogs are hard to show in the sense that they are set up differently, they are shown at a unique pace, they are just shown differently. My mentor (bulldog breeder/pro handler) says that if you can learn to show a bulldog, you can basically learn to show any other breed. 

It might be a good idea, for you to got to some shows in your area and talk to people. 

As for getting in to Juniors you are going to want to get a junior number first. All this info can be found on AKC's website, assuming your from the US. Even if you are not, AKC has a lot of great information on their website.

Note: I am a bulldog handler, been handling them for almost 7 years.


----------

